# Are these fake ads for goldens? Or for real...?



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't ever even visit craig's list. I'm too afraid of all the scummy scams and sleaze on there. However, I will say that my frustration with some of the GR rescue's that I've tried to contact didn't leave me feeling warm and fuzzy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They could be real, of course they could be fake also.

I do know Adopt a Golden Atlanta has volunteers that check Craigslist ads in the Atlanta area. Most of the GR Rescues do. 

The Rescue contacts the person and tries to get the Golden into their Rescue. The GR Rescues can't pay a fee for a dog, so if the person is asking for a rehoming fee, the Rescue tries to get the owner to surrender them to their Group.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Adopt a golden Atlanta doesn't service our area... Actually, GREAT is only 2 hours away and they don't service us either (last I checked) only one rescue does, GRATEFUL golden

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tine434 said:


> Adopt a golden Atlanta doesn't service our area... Actually, GREAT is only 2 hours away and they don't service us either (last I checked) only one rescue does, GRATEFUL golden
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Grateful Goldens of the Low Country, right? 

They most likely have volunteers checking the ads too and contacting people. 
However, if you have time and if you want to, you can always send the ads to their Intake Volunteers and/or contact the person with the ad and give them the name of the Rescue Group(s) that cover their area.

Here's a link for the National listings, they are listed by State. Click on the State, the Groups will come up. Under each Group's name and contact info, it shows the area each Group serves. Some of the Group's when you visit their website have direct email contacts for Intake. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I am in the process of scheduling to pick up a 2 year old boy.... he's about 3 hours away. The rescue is going to work with me once I get him and place him in a foster home and all that good stuff. He's 2 years old, not neutered and basically too hyper for the family. He's been tied up with a rope most of his life and he chews through it and gets after chickens. And he jumps on people

:no duh:

Anywho....  I guess our rescue doesn't have the manpower to always check, but soon he will be in a foster home and all taken care of! Will post pics soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

